# 2018 Giant Defy Advanced is a bit of a Scam.



## M-theory

The 2018 Giant Defy Advanced models (1,2 and 3) no longer have Shimano hydraulic disc brakes. Giant has it's own proprietary hydraulic system (Giant Conduct) that is visually disgusting and doesn't work well. What they've done is to route the ordinary Shimano brake cable to a reservoir of fluid that they've screwed onto the front of the handlebars. It's like a makeshift hack. The brake cables poke your hands as your riding. 

You can't escape this system unless you get the Advanced Pro for $3400, which now has similar specs to the 2017 Defy Advanced 1, which was $2400. So they've effectively raised the price a $1000 in one year. Wow. There's also almost no difference between the Advanced 1 and Advanced 2, save an upgrade in the front and rear derailleur, but there is a $400 difference in price. Geez.


----------



## ljvb

I would not call it a scam... change that you don't like sure, but not really a scam.

I don't have experience with the new Giant brakes, so I can't say if they are better or worse. I do remember when I ordered by Defy Advanced Pro 0 (the DI2 version), Shimano was having some issues fulfilling parts supply orders, and the hydro brakes were part of that, which caused a slight delay in me getting my bike. This change may have come from that, as I constantly here that Shimano just can't produce enough to meet the needs of the industry (a bike shop owner in Cape Town who I talked to while I was there for a funeral) said something along the lines of a 40% production shortage on some of the higher end parts (heresay, take it for what you will).


----------



## M-theory

Well, a Shimano component shortage is actually a reasonably good guess/explanation as to what must be going on. It makes perfect sense. But as it is, it's an unacceptable solution for Giant to substitute their makeshift system onto the front handlebars and keep the prices the same. But oh well. 

I call it a 'scam' only because one might purchase the bike online, just from looking at the specs, unaware that it's not the hydraulic brakes one would typically expect. It's also too bad they just don't have a rim-brake version, like they do with the TCR.


----------



## rideit

I bought the 1 sight unseen based on specs and am quite disappointed in the brakes. Going to replace the brakes/shifters with Ultegra, and the wheels with some carbon something or another. Other than that, I love the way it rides...


----------



## M-theory

The 1 in yellow is gorgeous. I almost would have done the same thing...but my local shop had the lowly 2017 Defy 3 in stock, which has the Giant Conduct brakes, which alerted me to the whole situation. 

I ended up test-riding the TCX, the TCR and the Defy. I'll say this...Giant makes good frames. They were all very satisfying, and I'm used to riding high-end steel bikes. In the end, I liked the geometry of the Defy the best. It just seemed to fit perfectly. Of course I hesitated to order a 2018 model because of the brake situation. I suppose a shifter upgrade is the way to go.


----------



## Tallboy1959

I was lucky enough to find a Defy Advanced 1, picked it up at the end of June, which at that time the new specs. For the 18 weren't public. I would not have been happy if I waited, honestly I probably have bought a Giant. I was told mine was the last one in the country in my size, color combo.........I am very happy with the bike. Just popped 1000 for the year after a 4 year layoff.


----------

